# Chemical pregnancy or hook effect? What's going on?



## Azera25

Hey guys, so I had a positive at 4.5 weeks, followed by a stronger positive at 5 weeks, followed by a barely there line today at 5.6 weeks. I also had several positive digitals between 4.5 and 5.

I had some bleeding between 4.4 and 4.6 but not heavy. 

Today's barely there test was done at about 1:30am when I woke up for for a wee (I thought it was already morning!) .

All my symptoms have been strong this week (nausea, metal taste, lots of weeing, feeling hormonal) and are still very much present.

Has anyone had similar experiences?


----------



## Nima

I don't know, hope for the best for you. Can you try and go for bloods to get some answers?


----------



## Azera25

Thanks Nima x
I'm in the UK so I don't think I'll be seen till about 10 weeks.


----------



## tdog

Azera25 said:


> Thanks Nima x
> I'm in the UK so I don't think I'll be seen till about 10 weeks.

I no its not prob the right thing to say but ring gp (I'm in UK also and I no you won't have midwife yet) and tell them that you've found out you pregnant your nearly 6 weeks and your bleeding if they ask if heavy just say heavy enough to be worried :shrug: yes I've had to before and they should get you in touch with early pregnancy unit to get a early scan xx


----------



## josephine3

Any update? Hope all is well x


----------



## Xxenssial

Any update ? Hope all is going well xx


----------

